# Underwater Trees



## Rasbora (10 Mar 2014)

OK, it's a matter of personal taste, but personally, I trend for aquascapes containing underwater trees (you know, wood with plants on the top to mimic branches) ... distasteful. Where's it all going to end? Underwater skyscrapers? Underwater rubbish dumps? Personally, I can't see the point. 

But maybe you think differently  

Rant over!


----------



## tim (10 Mar 2014)

I love trees


----------



## Rasbora (10 Mar 2014)

Me too. But not in aquascapes. I'm pro-tree. I'm even pro-bonsai. But there are limits.


----------



## Lindy (10 Mar 2014)

Rasbora said:


> But there are limits.


I think that UKAPS has shown me that there is no limits to what you can do. Yes it is all down to personal preference and while it is not really to my taste I don't think I could compare to buildings and rubbish as trees are part of nature.


----------



## Rasbora (10 Mar 2014)

Not underwater they're not.


----------



## Lindy (10 Mar 2014)

Whatever.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## tim (10 Mar 2014)

C'mon you gotta love this  http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/25-litre-tree-scape.31768/ it's all about nature and tbh unless your going down the biotope road we are all fairly far from nature anyway


----------



## Rasbora (10 Mar 2014)

That one's OK, it's the ones with the complete minature "trees" I don't like because they look like nothing in nature. Doesn't have to be a fully accurate biotope, just something reasonably resembling reality.


----------



## kirk (10 Mar 2014)

I take


Rasbora said:


> OK, it's a matter of personal taste, but personally, I trend for aquascapes containing underwater trees (you know, wood with plants on the top to mimic branches) ... distasteful. Where's it all going to end? Underwater skyscrapers? Underwater rubbish dumps? Personally, I can't see the point.
> 
> But maybe you think differently
> 
> Rant over!


I take It your no good at it then   for my next scape you have me thinking I may go for the sky scraper look as it hasn't been done, nice one.


----------



## Lindy (10 Mar 2014)

Great idea kirk but why not go all out and do an municipal building or a tesco...

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## tim (10 Mar 2014)

Rasbora said:


> That one's OK, it's the ones with the complete minature "trees" I don't like because they look like nothing in nature. Doesn't have to be a fully accurate biotope, just something reasonably resembling reality.


Your backtracking mate  Sorry shameless self promotion there  I do see your point but it's all subjective mate this is one of my favourite scapes, a while ago now but depicts a lot of uk front gardens in rented properties http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/without-foundation-james-maslin.5913/page-3#post-74492 I love this scape.


----------



## Lindy (10 Mar 2014)

Maybe we should reflect real life and have a shopping trolley in our scapes or an obligatory placky bag...

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk (10 Mar 2014)

I'm now thinking burnt out car,  trainers hanging from phone cables lindy.


----------



## Lindy (10 Mar 2014)

Spot on Kirk! 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jafooli (10 Mar 2014)

Rasbora said:


> Where's it all going to end? Underwater skyscrapers? Underwater rubbish dumps? Personally, I can't see the point.



"Who lives in a pineapple under the sea?"

http://cdn.themetapicture.com/media/funny-real-life-Spongebob-aquarium.jpg


----------



## Maurits (11 Mar 2014)

I think rule 1 applies here. my tank so I do what I like


----------



## Tim Harrison (11 Mar 2014)

There is sort of a running debate on this, specifically with regard to IAPLC entries here http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/iaplc-top-27.29450/
But however you feel about diorama type scapes you still have to admire the creativity, hard work, skill and dedication required to produce a world class example.
It's by no means an extreme example; it's perhaps more naturescape...but this one posted by Viktor a while back is pretty awesome...don't you think?


----------



## Stu Worrall (11 Mar 2014)

I dont see the problem with them tbh and Ive seen lots of well exectuted scapes.

The mountain range/landscape types of scape are emulating a view and its only natural that you'd want to emulate trees as they are so prevalent in nature.

done badly then no, it just looks a bugger


----------



## Jafooli (11 Mar 2014)

I don't see what's wrong with underwater tree's, I know that nobody mentioned its not natural, but to me it looks it. I mean none of the "hand made" trees in a aquarium actually look like a tree to me and I live in front of a woods. What's to say where some of these fish come from that there's not tree roots in the water, with some kind of moss or algae growing on them, there for giving the same (close enough) effect shown in the scape above and other tree scape's I've seen.

Also with regards to what's natural I'm sure I read on here somewhere all of our tanks are not actually natural in a matter of speaking, as where all our plants come from there not actually no way near as healthy or good looking , but because we make a perfect environment in the tank they can grow much better, artificial looking. If that makes sense, all though to me all aquascapes look amazing and natural imo, I mean my tank has a dragon ornament in the tank, I know that's not going to be found where my fish are from lol, but I guess its just down to each individual, if I had the skill to make a aquarium like the one above, then maybe I would be more judgemental, and be like well that's not right, I would do it this way etc. But yeah I know nobody mentioned what's natural but I think they look normal, and gives a nice focal point to the tank.


----------



## James O (11 Mar 2014)

I wouldn't make them personally but with all things artistic I stick to the Dirty Harry school of thought - "Opinions are like a##holes.  Everybody has one"


----------



## Lindy (11 Mar 2014)

Jafooli said:


> our tanks are not actually natural in a matter of speaking,


I think most tanks are to nature what ornamental gardens are to nature. Plants wouldn't be shaped and sculpted in the wild. The tanks are more a showcase for plants.


----------



## Michael W (11 Mar 2014)

I'm not a big fan of tree looking scapes just because I don't like to see fish 'flying' so to say and because of that it does not look natural in terms of sight. I fully acknowledge the fact that everything within the enclosed environment of our tanks are not natural, like we cannot create the flow, not use filtration etc. But when I look at scapes with livestock swimming around trees and above them I'll be like . 

However, there is no denial that there are a range of possibilities with these scapes, and in my opinion if there are no livestock present I will feel much better about the scape. So basically with livestock present in these scapes I myself do not feel like the scape looks natural to the eye unlike say dutch styles.

Then again beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Mick.Dk (11 Mar 2014)

Who initially said a tank has to look "natural"?? Honestly guys ;allmost ALL tanks are artistic, in some way......even most of the socalled "biotope" ones. Simply because we want them to "look good" (Mother Nature has no such ambition - beauty is defined by humans)
Personally I don't mind pink gravel and Disney ornaments (but I still don't LIKE it !!), as long as the fundamental biology in the tank works!!
- basically you just can't discuss taste ( or lack of it    )...........


----------



## criptic (18 Mar 2014)

Jafooli said:


> "Who lives in a pineapple under the sea?"
> 
> http://cdn.themetapicture.com/media/funny-real-life-Spongebob-aquarium.jpg



Don't knock my sponge bob pineapple for my fishies .... Oh and I LOVE Trees in my aquascaped tank ... and my inca tank ornament lol     


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

